# At what age did you start woodworking? Pictures for first project?



## Ahmed Affara (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi All, I was searching if there is such a topic but did not find so thought of asking.

I started at the aged of 27 (I’m 29 now).

Here are my first projects (all with hand tools only), tools box & bird-feeder (the bird got it wrong I believe) :lol:.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding dovetail work..
that bird set up home at the dining table...


you sure these are your 1st...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I love feeding and watching birds. Your feeder looks great and I hope the birds like it as much as me.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I forgot how old I started woodworking. It's been a long long time. Would think I would be good at it by now. :lol:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Helped my dad in his home workshop from a very young age until I discovered motorcycles and women (possibly not in that order) stayed with metal (and women) for over 50 years, only back to wood as a retirement hobby, almost 2 years now.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pictures of my first projects are etched on a cave wall somewhere......................:|


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My first projects were no where as nice...

I think this is the oldest piece that I completed by myself that I still have, from 40 years ago. the finest craftsmanship you can get from a coping saw, 4-1 rasp, and sand paper. Finished in Testor's model paint because Mom didn't want me using spray paint.

It actually raced better than it looks!


----------



## Ahmed Affara (Jun 23, 2016)

Wow @kp91 40 years? :surprise: amazing that you still have it and still in a good condition :smile:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The very start was in theater shops, making sets and some props. None of those are still around, but my favorite piece was a miniature grand piano for a production of You're a Good Man Charlie Brown. Keys worked, but it was not supposed to make any noise. I remember using a hand saw to cut grooves in the ply that made the curved part of the side. Of course, it didn't have any black keys, which was Linus complaint about his toy piano in the comic strip. I also made an elecromagnet device that released the very last leaf on the tree on cue. 

Way back, in Junior High, a friend and I made a bunch of fake tree trunks for some stage production. They were made with long stringers set on curved "bulkheads", kind of like an old stick model plane. Last stage project was a couple of years ago I made a set of faux French doors for a production of Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, which are still in use. More serious woodworking, cabinets, bookshelves and the rest are only during the last 8-10 years.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very impressive...and it's your first...?!?!?!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Very impressive...*and it's your first...?!?!?!*


that's what I thought...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Around 22 and that was in 1965 before we had all of the nice tools that are available today. Had an old Craftsman metal router table, jig saw, skill saw and a variety of hand tools. Mostly stuff that a carpenter would have in their tool box because my first job after getting out of the Navy was in commercial construction. Aw - the good old days, glad I survived them !!


----------



## Ahmed Affara (Jun 23, 2016)

Nickp said:


> Very impressive...and it's your first...?!?!?!


Thanks @Nickp & @Stick486 . Yeah, the box was the very first but before starting with it, I spent a couple of days for long hours practicing sharpening (Paul Sellers) then making basic joints and once I felt little confident I decided to make the box from an old bed that the hotel where I used to work before decided to throw away and accepted that I take some parts of it.

Here are the first pieces I touched


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I designed and built a doghouse when I was around 11.
Mom was a widow by then and she had the neighbor-contractor do some work on our home. He ripped up some plywood to my specs and left me to it.
A special belated thanks to the guys at 'Kerrisdale Lumber' who were very generous with their time, answering all my questions! 

Next step was Industrial Arts Grade 8: Woodworking, in 1960.


*


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*First Woodworking Interest*

My first experience with Woodworking came in Grade 9. I chose woodworking over drama class. Sawdust always smells fantastic! First project was a Pine cutting board in shape of a pig. Next project was a shoe shine box with a step on top for foot rest. I loved how the wood smelled as you cut, planed and sanded each piece. Love how it all came together, and actually fit together from my own hand!! From there, life steers you in different directions. I made a good living repairing smashed up vehicles. I completely remodeled 2 homes DIY in my 20s and 30s, and made some of my own furnishings as needed. Now @ age 70, I enjoy the woodworking for relaxation and the smell of the sawdust. I especially love working with the Hardwoods, making furniture and boxes! SO glad for The Router Forums site!! Thank You ALL!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work. Hah, I started young, probably around 5-6, helping my grandfather. Then started shop class in school in grade 4, yes, they did do that back then. No pictures of anything from that era, am 75 now.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez I'd have to say in the late 60's when I was in elementary . I loved making go carts , but sadly no pictures lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*'Crash' Craddock*



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Geez I'd have to say in the late 60's when I was in elementary . I loved making go carts , but sadly no pictures lol


So, that would be when the 'accidents' started happening? :wink:


*Rick: The Early Years*


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

I started with a wood shop class in 7th grade where we used only hand tools and stuck to very simple projects like broom hangers, bookends, etc. Continued in high school with mechanical drawing and wood shop classes. In HS we could use all tools except the TS and jointer (teacher did those cuts for us). Got away from woodworking for most of my adult life except for the occasional fabrication of some needed household item. Got back into it a few years before retiring and have continued ever since (now age 77).


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

As others posted, very impressive dovetail work! 

As for my start in woodworking, it would have been about 1953 when I was a cub scout. At that time, there were several basic woodworking projects in the Cub Scout Handbook required to advance. Mostly coping saw work, and in a pinch, hack saw use.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> So, that would be when the 'accidents' started happening? :wink:
> 
> 
> *Rick: The Early Years*


Funny story . I found a discarded baby buggy in the neighbourhood and proceeded to make a new go cart . The wheels were quite big compared to what I was used to finding , so this go cart moved quite well . I find this street not far from where I live in Calgary that has an awesome windy downhill slope to it . It wasn't residential but a Main Street to boot . 
Well I'm just hauling arse on this road and I hit a tight turn and the rear tires come off the rims.
Sparks are flying all over the place as I'm skidding out of control , because I've got traction in the front but no rubber on the rears . 
Luckily I came to a stop and cars pulled up to see if I was ok . Kinda lucky when I look back I guess


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Our Rick?! *shocked, I am*


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

oop's I forgot about school shop. Guess I did have a bit of experience from there. 7th, 8th & 9th grades + machine shop in 12th. I guess it stuck.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Pictures of my first projects are etched on a cave wall somewhere......................:|


Bill,
Are you implying that you are not a new comer? Sure sounds like it. One way or another you have honed your skills well and have every reason to be proud. 

As for me I didn't get even remotely get interested in woodworking until I was 71 years old as you probably know by now. Guess that this truth is a bit obvious by reading my Posts and threads.

Jerry

.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Much of what I know was provided by others, and what I will learn in the future will come from others. That is what makes this forum interesting to read. (some of what I know comes from boneheaded errors I made along the way)


----------

